# Peyton had some fun at Lake Tahoe!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I wanted to get Peyton out of the house today because she needs the most exercise of my other dogs and we didn't go for a run today, and I didn't want to take all three dogs to the lake with me because it was really busy last time. I know, I'm a terrible person for leaving the others behind. Anyway, she had a wonderful time splashing in the water and swimming a tiny bit until she really started swimming. As it turns out, everything people have told me about Dobes not being good swimmers is absolutely true. Her front half did fine paddling but it was like she had no idea what to do with her back legs so her lower half just sunk. So she panicked and tried to get back to shore as quickly as possible every time. I tried to help her out by holding up her back half while she paddled with her front legs but she just ended up scratching me up, so after several tries and much traumatizing on her part, I gave up. She seemed like she got over it as soon as she got back to shore though. I think maybe a life jacket would help her, but I'm not sure. Any tips or do you think she's just hopeless? 

Unfortunately I didn't get any pics of her swimming, but she was gorgeous as always on the beach.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She's gorgeous.. and Tahoe looks soooo nice! Is the water really warm?

Bishop is a terrible swimmer.. probably all that hair makes it uncomfortable. He kind of just jumps around in the water when he is trying to swim.

Tess doesn't like the water.. but she is SUPER fast and good at it!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha no Tahoe is never _really_ warm since it's a mountain lake, but it was about as warm as I've ever felt it!

And here she is exhausted right now! That's what I like to see :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures, and Peyton sure is gorgeous! B.T.'s don't swim worth a darn, but Cayenne learned to swim with the use of a life vest, as she became more and more confident she got to wear it less and less. We also had to keep touching her hind paws to encourage her to use them to paddle with, otherwise she wanted to just use her front legs to paddle and pull her along.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Peyton is very pretty. Maybe if you take only one other dog she might have more confidence in the water. I can't get my guys to go out in the rain without their raincoat so the lake wouldn't work for my guys either.

I flew into Lake Tahoe from L.A. I thought the plane was going to land on top of the trees - I've never seen such a small runway before. This was many years ago, maybe they enlarged the airport. Lake Tahoe is beautiful. Thanks for your pics.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

runwiththewind said:


> Peyton is very pretty. Maybe if you take only one other dog she might have more confidence in the water. I can't get my guys to go out in the rain without their raincoat so the lake wouldn't work for my guys either.
> 
> I flew into Lake Tahoe from L.A. I thought the plane was going to land on top of the trees - I've never seen such a small runway before. This was many years ago, maybe they enlarged the airport. Lake Tahoe is beautiful. Thanks for your pics.


Nah, the other dogs hate swimming too so they'd be a bad influence on her haha!

I didn't even know that Tahoe had an airport so I don't know if it's bigger or not.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Lake Tahoe Airport Official Website - South Lake Tahoe, California (TVL)

Looks the same to me. I also remember the plane was so small I couldn't stand up straight - had to hunch over since I'm 5'8.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous place! Peyton is so beautiful.  Glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never been to Lake Tahoe... I ought to plan a trip! haha. 
Peyton is such a beautiful Doberman. I need to meet this lady! 
Great pictures, and sounds like she had a blast. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I always imagine Lake Tahoe to be really built up with high rise condo's and stuff. Shows how wrong assumptions can be. It looks really gorgeous and clean to boot. Peyton is a lovely pup. I reckon a life jacket could be the answer you know. My friends old pug swims like a steam boat with is life jacket on, and sinks by the stern without it. It would probably give Peyton the confidence she needs.
Don't give up on her with the swimming, it's such fun and such good exercise it's worth the hassle.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

runwiththewind said:


> Lake Tahoe Airport Official Website - South Lake Tahoe, California (TVL)
> 
> Looks the same to me. I also remember the plane was so small I couldn't stand up straight - had to hunch over since I'm 5'8.


Yikes that looks scary! I'd be scared of that too!



MollyWoppy said:


> I always imagine Lake Tahoe to be really built up with high rise condo's and stuff. Shows how wrong assumptions can be. It looks really gorgeous and clean to boot. Peyton is a lovely pup. I reckon a life jacket could be the answer you know. My friends old pug swims like a steam boat with is life jacket on, and sinks by the stern without it. It would probably give Peyton the confidence she needs.
> Don't give up on her with the swimming, it's such fun and such good exercise it's worth the hassle.


Oh yeah they really do a great job of preserving the natural beauty around Lake Tahoe, it's great to have it so close to Reno so I can visit it on the weekends and just make a day of it. The water is just so clean and gorgeous and there are a ton of hiking trails, it's wonderful! 

I think you're right about the life jacket, I'll have to get her one of those for sure now! You're right about it being great exercise, even though she didn't swim _that_ much she was still exhausted afterwards!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures of Peyton are just stunning.
Peyton is so beautiful!


----------

